# Caught!!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter found a photograph from her childhood featuring her and neighbours holding their pet rabbits, I reminded her that one of our dogs killed one of the rabbits and we never owned up... ahhhhhhhhhh she has just found the old neighbours and they are now on her page


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I remember a story like that from when I lived in Canada but it was different.

My pet rabbit snowball went missing and next day we had a lovely stew with thick crusty bread and hearty potatoes

I only found out years later snowball was the added ingredient 

Well at least my mother stopped moaning at me to clean his cage

Every cloud has a silver lining


----------

